# How many Mhzs, MBs and GBs do you have?



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2003)

kvs gave me the idea to start this thread.

Ok, summ up all your computers at home and tell me, how many Mhzs of processor clock do you have, how much Ram is attached and how big are your discs.

Let me start:
Eventhough I started with a i286, I just have a i486 at home. Guess I sold it or so. Now, let me start:
1. i486DX2     66,   16mb,    0,2GB
2. PII            266, 196mb,     10GB
3. Duron       700, 384mb,     90GB
4. Bartone   1200, 256mb,     40GB
5. P4 North. 2600, 512mb,    80GB
6. iBook         600, 640mb,    20GB
7. aluBook     867, 256mb,    40GB
8. tiBook      1000, 768mb,    60GB
sum:         7299Mhz, 3028mb Ram, 340,2GB Harddisc


----------



## symphonix (Jun 30, 2003)

Currently:

1. iBook 500, 384mb, 10gb
2. Pentium3 1.2, 128mb, 80gb
3. Celeron 800, 128mb, 20gb


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *kvs gave me the idea to start this thread.
> 
> Ok, summ up all your computers at home and tell me, how many Mhzs of processor clock do you have, how much Ram is attached and how big are your discs.
> ...



We have a VERY similar (if not the same) thread here:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19933

See you there!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2003)

One year old?
Man, we need to refresh it!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmmm, one weak ass iMac, an old and slow pc, and the king of computers -- commodore 64!
iMac - 600, 256, 40
PC - 500, 128, 7
C64 - who the hell knows? ?, 64kb (I think...), .0001 (guessing :b)
that makes 1.1GHZ, 384, 47 :^(
my computers are weak!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2003)

lol, we could make a great folding@home team, huh?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2003)

computing stuff home now:

1) ibook 700 mhz, 20 g, 640 mb ram
2) ipod 20 g
3) external hard drive 80 g
4) imac 700 mhz + 40 g, 768 mb ram
5) ipod 15 g
6) external hard drive 120 g

hds = 20 + 20 + 80 + 40 + 15 + 120 = 295 G
ram = 640 + 768 = 1408 mb
processors = 700 +  700 = 1,4 ghz


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 30, 2003)

1) Quicksilver 867mhz, 180 gig, 1024 mb
2) iMac, not sure...


----------



## voice- (Jun 30, 2003)

My specs are in the sig.
I also have an old Mac and an old PC. Total sum:

4071MHz, 2920MB RAM, 285,6GB HD


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jun 30, 2003)

PB 12" - G4 867MHz, 640M RAM, 40G HD
home-grown - Celeron 1.7GHz, 512M RAM, 40G HD
Dell - P3 450MHz, 384M RAM, 8G HD
IBM ThinkPad - Pentiun 100MHz, 64M RAM, 20G HD
home-grown - P3 550MHz, 256M RAM, 18G SCSI HD

- G!mpy


----------



## mdnky (Jul 1, 2003)

100mhz, 80mb ram, 800mb & 4gb hd (PI Gateway - Father)
300mhz, 768mb ram, 30gb hd (Mac G3 Desktop)
450mhz, 256mb ram, 20gb hd (PIII Dell Laptop - Brother)
600mhz, 128mb ram, 30gb hd (PIII Dell Laptop - Work)
750mhz, 384mb ram, 20gb hd (AMD/Gateway - Brother)
1200mhz, 512mb ram, 40gb hd (AMD/Gateway - Brother)
1600mhz, 512mb ram, 40gb hd (P4/Dell - Father)
--------------------------------------------------------------
5000mhz, 2640 mb ram, 184.8gb hd


Other non-working ones:
Commadore 64  ??methinks me HP calculator ismore powerfull??
An old 286, unkown...
a couple old 386 & 486 machines in the basement
A 400mhz, 32mb, 20gb Celeron with bad motherboard.


----------

